# Why why why does she do it



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So. Why why why. Destiny pees eight in front of me whenever I enter the goat pen. I sit there because the wifi is good and because I spend time with my goays this way too. Why does she stop dead in front of me and pee. She has peed on my foot twice now too. It kills me.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

And why why why is she rolling around on the ground all the time. Then gets up. Walks on her knees and finds grass and nibbles.
Then chews her leg... argh. Its been going on for an hour?


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Is her leg swollen or could she possibly have mites?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No. No mites no lice nothing. Its driving me crazy. And she is sleeping and snoring away right by me.
She looks dead. Except the snoring.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hmm that is definitely odd behavior :crazy:
But on a different note, wow has she grown


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope it is just a case of weirdo goat behaviour.
I understand the worry, with her recent illness!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lice would be my guess with the rolling around and biting her feet. They can be hard to see..i don't see many nibble marks in her. But worth a closer peek. 
As for peeing in front of you..hum that is a new one lol. Over all I say she's very comfortable with you, like a herd mate.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My does almost always pee right when I first come in the pen in the afternoon. When they've been lounging around and they get up they almost always pee first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does she have a herd mate?
If not, I would get her a friend.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Have you checked her FAMACHA? Her laying down with her head stretched like that is worrisome for me. Could be nothing though. She’s gotten big!


----------



## whitepackgoats (Jun 8, 2020)

My smallest goat comes and stands next to me and pees. My theory is that he knows he cant stand still very long without a bigger goat coming and pushing him around, so he takes his pees near me (where he knows they won't come push him around). That's my theory anyway.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

The urinating in front of you is showing submission.
You are the herd queen. Shes just letting you know shes following you.
The knee crawling? Mine do that in the heat. Im guessing its hot and they dont want to get off the cool ground. But mine sleep in all kinds of weird ways.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Willow always pees when she was eating and I come in and she takes a moment to be petted. I can almost count on it. My theory was she is multitasking. If I’m taking a break from eating, I might as well pee. Could be a sign of submission... she is not a rebel with me.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think the sleeping next to you with her head down is a sign of trust. That is a very vulnerable position for a goat to be in. If they're frightened, they won't lie down at all, and often, even when they do lie down, they keep their head up to scan for danger. If they lie down and close their eyes and put their head down, they are trusting you to make sure nothing scary comes and grabs them. Definitely look into the others' suggestions for health issues, but if she seems fine, I wouldn't worry about the lying down stuff. I always feel very privileged when my goats lie down and go to sleep next to me. Lets me know that they consider me a safe person to be around.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Any chance that she is shedding right now? If I'm thinking straight, this is your summer / autumn. I wouldn't think she would be shedding right now, but if she is, she may be itchy and trying to get the loose hair out by rolling and nibbling on herself.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks every one. I actually have a friend who is a goat herder by trade.
He agrees with all. Considering what she has revovered from and the point that she was cared for and loved. He also agrees she is extremely comfortable and has absolute trust. I feel so honoured. Gizmo does the same around me and Chevani. Destiny actually sleeps on Chevanis lap. Like a baby.
She has a herd partner. Gizmo. They cant go 5 minutes without each other. He follows her like a puppy.
Yes it is end summer beginning autumn so I suspect she is loosening loose hair.
After the scare recently tgey both get chewable vitB12 complex. Vit C. Omega 3 oil and a multivit gummie bear. Loose minerals and a cup sweet feed. My vet advised to hold off on chopped veggies till mid March. Then they can start bulking up for winter in May. Their hay is fresh cut and they have free browse and fresh water all day.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They look so good! Happy little goats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> They look so good! Happy little goats!


I agree!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I do not know your grasses nor do i know your worming procedure. the pictures may be taken in your yard not your pastures. so if i am making incorrect observation kindly forgive me.
but intestinal worm larva is said to crawl up grass about 3 to 4 inches. if you keep your grass longer than 4 inches your goats will have fewer worms. better yet rotate your pastures so that your goats stay on pasture for two days. It takes 3 days for intestinal worms to hatch. so by moving your goats every two days you are safe. then let pasture rest not be grazed for at least 30 days. most worms die with in 28 days if not consumed with the grass.
now if this is your yard or you want to mow because of snakes or something like that mow it. but by rotating your goats they will be heather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@fivemoremiles this is taken in pasture. I jave 3 small pastures set up and one large pasture. My 2 goats are rotated. My deworming regime is every 4 months with the assistance of my vet. As this is a rescue and I have other deer and buck and donkeys and cows and sheep as well as mongoose and meercat here we keep worm loads as low as possible. 
All my grasses are African based grasses. Running a rescue of wild animals requires certain running factors by law and I must vomply. Even the polio outbreak in my area is documented.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Tanya said:


> Running a rescue of wild animals requires certain running factors by law and I must vomply. Even the polio outbreak in my area is documented.


That explains and answers several questions. like why the tall fence.
Tanya you are not a novice like i have presumed forgive me.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@fivemoremiles when it comes to goats I am learning every day. Other animals are comparitively easy. Sheep differ vastly to goats but I am finding my two goats comparatively easier... my rescue is not for cats and dogs but for wild animalsvrescued out of animal trading and off illigal farms. Which reminds me... i am getting to rehabilitate a blind lion cub. Once I bring him back to apparent normality he will be going to a friend of mine in Limpopo as a twaching aid. I cannot wait to meet him. Appaeently his previous captors declawed him, blinded him intentionally and pulled all gis shaep teeth. A farmer found him half starved one morning on the side of the road. He brings him tomorrow. I really cannot wait to help that poor baby


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> @fivemoremiles when it comes to goats I am learning every day. Other animals are comparitively easy. Sheep differ vastly to goats but I am finding my two goats comparatively easier... my rescue is not for cats and dogs but for wild animalsvrescued out of animal trading and off illigal farms. Which reminds me... i am getting to rehabilitate a blind lion cub. Once I bring him back to apparent normality he will be going to a friend of mine in Limpopo as a twaching aid. I cannot wait to meet him. Appaeently his previous captors declawed him, blinded him intentionally and pulled all gis shaep teeth. A farmer found him half starved one morning on the side of the road. He brings him tomorrow. I really cannot wait to help that poor baby


Wow! I am so glad that you're helping him. I would be super interested to read about your process, if you wanted to start a separate lion cub thread.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Am not sure if I am allowed to open a thread about that.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Am not sure if I am allowed to open a thread about that.


I'm sure one of the moderators would be able to tell you about that! But I know people post non goat threads on here pretty often. There are categories for that if you look through the forums.
@toth boer goats @goathiker
@ksalvagno


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

No I mean from a legal perspective here in SA. Because of the case that is opened against the previous owners


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

That is so exciting! It will be quite the experience I'm sure.
We would love pictures if its legal!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> No I mean from a legal perspective here in SA. Because of the case that is opened against the previous owners


Oh, I see! I hope all goes well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can start a lion cub thread. 
Use Other pets or chatter box.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is another why why why question. Destiny insists on sniffing my breath. Its like she wants to make sure its.me and not a person wearing a mom suit... i dont mind it but I find it really curious


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Maybe she wants to know what you ate! The goats do that with each other.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@MadHouse lol... now that would be interesting. Destiny is obsessed with sniffing my mouth. Some times if I dont bend down for her to do it she headbutts my leg softly from behind. Like a reminder. Its really funny to watch. With Chevani she tastes her fingers. She literslly licks Chevanis hands. Its the oddest. But we just wash them in the dam and then she is happy. Silly goat.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Juzt as an update. The lion cub did not make the trip. The SPCA is now jandling the case. He was too emaciated.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Juzt as an update. The lion cub did not make the trip. The SPCA is now jandling the case. He was too emaciated.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Juzt as an update. The lion cub did not make the trip. The SPCA is now jandling the case. He was too emaciated.


That's sad!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Here is another why why why question. Destiny insists on sniffing my breath. Its like she wants to make sure its.me and not a person wearing a mom suit... i dont mind it but I find it really curious


I don't know why, but several of my goats do this, too. In fact, all my goats seem drawn to my face. They will all look up at me and study my face, perhaps even more than my dogs do. I use the same hand signals and verbal cues for all my animals, and the goats will respond to all, but especially the verbal cues, it seems. Josie will always lick my face, too, if it's within reach.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

My goats do this too. It always made me curious as to why. I always kinda attributed it to having glasses, like maybe it was a curiosity thing. Oh to be able to read a goat's mind...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I wonder if its their way of checking for familiarities. Like Gizmo and Destiny have different markings. I wonder if they look for similar markings or habbits with us. My fellow deer watch my hands all the time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@toth boer goats me too. I was looking forward to having him here and documenting his progress. He was just too far gone


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny will be 1 year old tomorrow. Technically on 29 Feb. But I cant wait to celebrate it in 4 yeats we gonna make her a goat cake tomorrow. 
Here is my why why why question. Gizmo is getting very moody towatds Destiny and he butts her if sje even comes near me. He is 10 months old now


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. So here is one. Why does Destiny and Gizmo lick me. Like as in lick lick lick lick. And then they nibble. Its not painful but its curios.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You might be salty, you might be sweet, they love licking and they love you.
How is that for a guess?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

One of my does likes licking me all the time. The other 2 never do. I have no idea why.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Its the most satisfying feeling. That sounds strange but its like they know I am tense and know it calms me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good suggestions.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

One of my does went through a licking phase for a couple month, and then one day it stopped. 🤔


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, so yesterday, I was sitting with them. It dawned on me. They are grooming me. I sat on the grass with them and at first Destiny came for usual customary piddle in front of me, the breath sniff and then the lean to sleep. Shortly after Gizmo started sniffing my jeans and decided he didn't like the bobbles on the worn part of my knee. He licked it and clipped it and spat out the bobbles. Then proceeded to climb on my lap and give me a big slobbering garlicky lick. Sat down and started snoring away like a relaxed lap dog.....
Well. lets hope its grooming because they both nibble painfully


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The nibbling my Willow and Coco do on me seems to be ‘cause it is interesting to their lips. Willow will also nibble other goats‘ horns, knees, ears.... as if she is just having a good look at it. When I go in to fix something, they all need to sniff/chew/lick the screwdriver/drill... anything that is different and interesting.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

When I walk through the woods in the fall, I get these seed pods stuck to my clothes that are time consuming to get off. Some of my goats will nibble them off for me.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So its almost a groom explore behavior. Interesting


----------

